# Reading list for '05 Sgt/Lt exam



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone know if they have changed the reading list from last year? Two emails to HRD have still gone unanswered (they suck!). 
I am taking the Lt's test in the fall and know that at least one book has changed (PA ed. 6) since I took the Sgt's in '03.
Thanks


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

The last list included: Swanson PA 6th
Iannone Sup of Police Personnel 6th
Comm Policing, A Contempory Perspective 3rd
Swanson Crim Inv. 8th.

The CPS web cite has a banner stating the new list will not be out until April. Maybe a call to CPS or Law Enforcement Dimensions would clear the issue.

Good Luck

My error, I just checked some old forms and Clouseau is correct. They do post 6 months prior. With testing every two years it seems like we're on a constant training gig.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

They usually post 6 months before the test. They posted last April for the 10/04 test.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I have Supervision of Police Personnel by Iannone, 6th edition for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone take the '04 exam? I got a 93% on the '03 Sgt's test and wondered if they toughened up last year's exam.
Thanks.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Piper, I know the guys that took the 02 exam complained that 04 was much harder. The guys that got low 90's in 02 ended up with low 80's in 04.

My dept. did not take the 03's, but comparing 04 to the 03's duplicate practice exam from LED's web site...everyone agreed that 04 was harder.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Piper";p="54955 said:


> Anyone take the '04 exam? I got a 93% on the '03 Sgt's test and wondered if they toughened up last year's exam.
> Thanks.


I took the Sgts test in 10/04 and did well. Having been the first one I took I have no basis for comparison myself, but others I have spoke with said it was considerably harder than recent years. Some not even passing who received good scores last time out. Seemed to be weighted alot toward community policing, just my take on it. I thought the Sgt portion, being for first-line managers would have more M.G.L. and management theory than anything else.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I heard back from HRD, and as Clouseau said, they won't release the reading list until April (did I say yet that they suck?)
Thanks for all the info!


----------

